# Google Talk With Video



## madisonjar (Sep 6, 2011)

Okay I Have searched and searched but I cant find anywhere on how to get google talk with video working...I dont want skype or tango, I want google talk with video...I am running the newest leak, anyone have it up and running? Thanks


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Last I heard, no one had it 100% working. Video will work, but audio won't.


----------



## madisonjar (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks...this saddens me...but I apperciate your time.


----------



## andycharge (Oct 25, 2011)

p3droid has a working gtalk zip on mydroidworld forums:

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-charge-mods/8348-droid-charge-gtalk-video-fix.html

Only works on wifi but video/audio both work for me!


----------



## slestak (Nov 1, 2011)

I did install this on my EP3HA charge and I can only log in to Google Talk when Mobile Data is on. If I have wifi only on, then it will not sign in. I do get the expected FC when trying to receive a video call with mobile data on.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Anyone having problems with sound the EP4D based ROMs?


----------



## Geerboy (Aug 27, 2011)

'Tweakstock' has it.....and it works

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## r4e (Nov 30, 2011)

Geerboy said:


> 'Tweakstock' has it.....and it works
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Got a link?


----------



## Andrwmorph (Aug 23, 2011)

r4e said:


> Got a link?


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13005-ep4dromcwmodintweakstock-v10/


----------



## dmack09 (Jun 25, 2011)

DHO said:


> Anyone having problems with sound the EP4D based ROMs?


Me too. The odd thing? Audio worked fine with the new ICS Galaxy Nexus when we were both on WiFi but using it with my sister's Atrix on AT&T I could hear her but she couldn't here me. I don't know what to make of that. I do know that both the Nexus and my Charge are verizon.


----------

